# Leaky nib



## Seer (May 21, 2016)

I took my pen apart to clean it but now when I load it the ink comes out from where the nib is in contact with the housing any help appreciated I have done this before but now it seems to have issues


----------



## frank123 (May 21, 2016)

Picture?

Would make it clearer exactly what you are describing.


----------



## SteveG (May 21, 2016)

You mention having done the cleaning before with no issues. Perhaps you failed to get it back together "just right" this time. Why not clean it again, and see if that clears the problem?


----------



## Seer (May 21, 2016)

I found the error of my ways not paying attention when I primed it


----------

